# Digestive Biscuits or British Butter Biscuits



## clove (Feb 14, 2005)

I am looking for a recipe for a British-style biscuit cookie. If you haven't tried these, they are not at all like an American biscuit, but instead are only slightly sweet and have a texture similar to a cracker. Some brand names are McVities Digestive Biscuits (mmm...sounds good) and Le Petit Beurre.

I have purchased them, but would like to make my own. Can anyone help?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I've never made my own Digestives, just buy the MacVitie's ones - but the Foody site recipes have always turned out well for me. Here's their version

http://thefoody.com/baking/digestivebiscuits.html

BTW - petit beurre biscuits are much more like Rich Tea or Morning Coffee than Digestives, imo!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Thanks for that Ishbel. I can buy McVities here but they are expensive. I think I'll try making them.

Jock


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

You're welcome, Jock. As I said, that Foody site has some good recipes, and the few I've tried from it have always turned out well. Hope the same goes for their digestive biscuit recipe


----------

